# Chewing Cardboard Nest Box? Is it safe?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I recently hung a cardboard nest box on the outside of the cage. Both male and female loves to chew on rim of the opening!!! 

Is it normal? 
is it safe them to chew cardboard? 
Could they be digesting it? 

Thnx for reading and replying~~~


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Humm, I don't think the chewing in general is as much as a concern as them chewing their way out of the nestbox. I don't think they are actually eating it as much as they are enjoying just chewing on it.

As far as normal, cockatiels will chew on anything that wont chew on them first. I had to replace a perch in Holly's cage because she enjoys chewing on the ends when she is out of her cage to the point it would no longer stay in place.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would replace the cardboard nest box with a wooden one. The cardboard will contain a glue which is harmful if consumed, and if your tiels end up with babies cardboard will hold moisture oddly and be an unsafe environment.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea! You can't count on a cardboard box for very long. It is natural for them to chew the nest box. Most 'tiels in the wild have to do a bit of customizing of a found nest hole. They don't ingest it. It just becomes part of the nesting material. Isn't your female only 10 1/2 months?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

actually the male and female is around 1.5 years old~~~~the breeder said he is not sure about their age, but he said that they are old enough to breed~~~

the male finally got inside the nestbox~~~eating the millet and play with the pine shaving

the female starts to play with the shaving too, but she was standing outside of the nest box

When will they start to mate?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The female is the perfect age then. The male may be a tad young to be a good daddy yet. I hope he sits well for you at least. They will mate when they are ready. You can affect their mood by increasing the amount of light they get in a day. Do you have full spectrum lights. They should have light for more than 12 hours a day to kick them into gear. Also fresh greens helps.


----------

